# Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen



## Jungspunt (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo

nachdem ich hier zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, mußte ich mit Freude feststellen, das hier kompetent und fachlich  jedem geholfen wird. Nun möchte ich folgenden Hilferuf starten#h 

Ich habe von meiner Freundin einen Gutschein zu meinen Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen, der 3 Tage Hochseeangeln (Ost oder Nordsee)beinhaltet. Der Onkel meiner Freundin fährt schon längere Zeit zum Dorschfischen, so dass ich beim nächsten mal als absoluter Neuling mit dabei sein werde. Ich wollte nicht völlig unvorbereitet aufschlagen und hoffe doch auf eure Hilfe.
Meine Frage ist folgende. Da ich vom Hochseefischen so viel verstehe;+ , nämlich garnichts,bzw. völliges Neuland betrete, wäre ich über Empfehlungen wie welche Rute, Schnur, Pilker usw.  euch äußerst dankbar. 

Viele Grüße Der Jungspunt


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Hallo,

für die Ostsee rund um Heiligenhafen kommst du mit folgender Ausstattung gut zurecht:
Gute Spinnrute oder leichte Dorsch-Pilke, so um die 100-130 gr. WG
Eine möglichst stabile aber nicht zu große Rolle, Man sollte ca. 150m 0.30er draufkriegen
Schnur: gute geflochtene 0.10 - 0.17 er, je nach Qualität
Bei den einzelnen Marken bzgl. Rolle / Rute / Schnur findest du hier im Board viele gute Tipps. Wenn´s dein Geldbeutel hergibt bist du mit Penn immer gut beraten (Sensopilk, Slammer und Dynabraid rundgeflochten) Es können aber auch gute Shimano, die Byron Inada oder Tica Rollen sein. Mein Preis/Leistungs Tip bei den Rollen ist die DAM Dura FD. Bei den Ruten gehe am besten ins Geschäft und schau dir ein paar an.
cu


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Mache es Dir nicht zu schwer, beim ersten Mal.

Nehme eine Raubfischrute mit WG 130 -150g und unbedingt geflochtene Schnur. (15 er - 17 er)

Mit Mono wirst Du Probleme mit deinen Nachbarn bekommen, da fast Alle zur Zeit mit Mono angeln.

Nehme ein stabiles Vorfach, mindestens 5 m aus 60 er Mono, um die Fische ohne Gaff zu landen. 
In das Vorfach machst Du deine Beifangmontagen und unten den Pilk.


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Weil geflochtene Schnur so gut wie keine Dehnung hat, merkst du jede Bewegung des Pilkers, allerdings schlitzen die Dorsche auch eher aus, weil jede deiner Bewegung übertragen wird. 
Wenn du das erste Mal gehst, nimm lieber Monoschnur. 35ger, max 40ger reicht. Stell dir vor, du holst einen Brocken aus der Tiefe, da kannst du nicht einfach kurbeln, da mußt du pumpen. Also Spannung in der Schnur halten, die Rute ohne zu kurbeln nach oben ziehen und im absenken der Rute kurbeln ( das machst du ganz von alleine, mir hat das auch keiner gezeigt ) Etwas Dehnung in der Schnur macht die Sache weicher, du kannst in der Bewegung auch mal einen Fehler machen, ohne daß der Dorsch gleich ab ist. Bei Geflochtener geht das nicht.


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Weil geflochtene Schnur so gut wie keine Dehnung hat, merkst du jede Bewegung des Pilkers, allerdings schlitzen die Dorsche auch eher aus, weil jede deiner Bewegung übertragen wird.
> Wenn du das erste Mal gehst, nimm lieber Monoschnur. 35ger, max 40ger reicht. Stell dir vor, du holst einen Brocken aus der Tiefe, da kannst du nicht einfach kurbeln, da mußt du pumpen. Also Spannung in der Schnur halten, die Rute ohne zu kurbeln nach oben ziehen und im absenken der Rute kurbeln ( das machst du ganz von alleine, mir hat das auch keiner gezeigt ) Etwas Dehnung in der Schnur macht die Sache weicher, du kannst in der Bewegung auch mal einen Fehler machen, ohne daß der Dorsch gleich ab ist. Bei Geflochtener geht das nicht.



Rosi, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, da Du bei Neuanglern eigentlich Recht hast.

Aber wenn der Kutter recht voll ist und fast Alle mit Geflochtener angeln, besteht die Gefahr, daß die dickere Mono über einige andere Angeln treibt.

Einmal ist keinmal, zweimal ist ok.
Beim Dritten und vierten Mal werden einige Angler langsam unfreundlich.

Als Abhilfe: Nehme die Montage einfach 10m lang. So als Kompromiss.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

für ruhige tage und ententeichwetter reichen jigköpfe mit 30-40gramm an der hauptschnur oder leichte pilker bis 60 gramm.
ansonsten 75-125 gramm.
fische entweder ohne oder mit höchstens einem beifänger.
gute farben für twister an den jigs sind japan rot, schwarz oder braun.
gängige pilker sind orange/silber, grün/rot, blau/silber oder einfach nur silber.


----------



## der_Jig (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Mache es Dir nicht zu schwer, beim ersten Mal.
> 
> Nehme eine Raubfischrute mit WG 130 -150g und unbedingt geflochtene Schnur. (15 er - 17 er)
> 
> ...


 
Das halte ich für total übertrieben...
Ich persönlich fische zwar auch mit 17er Fireline, aber nur, weil ich den direkteren Kontakt zum Köder, bzw. zum Fisch mag.
Natürlich kannst du auch mit Mono angeln (ist aufgrund der Dehnung eigentlich auch besser für Neulinge, da dir mit Geflo öfters Fische ausschlitzen, gerade auch wenn du eine harte Rute hast) und du wirst keinen Stress mit deinen Nachbarn bekommen, warum auch??? wo doch alle anderen auch mit Mono fischen (dann müssten ja auch alle anderen Probleme bekommen)...#d 

Auch die Vorfachschnur von 5m sehe ich als total übertrieben an, zwar habe ich auch 60er Vorfachschnur, allerdings sind die höchstens 1,5m und ich habe keine Probleme... Und falls du wirklich einen Fisch zum Gaffen hast, dann wird er halt gegafft, ich mein wofür ist das Gaff denn sonst da???#d 

Zum Gerät kann ich dir sagen, dass ich dir leichtes Geschirr empfehle, denn du fängst selten Fische über 8 Pfund (jedenfalls zu dieser Jahreszeit) und die lassen sich problemlos bewältigen. Und wenn dann doch mal etwas Größeres dranhängt, dann nimmst du dir ein bischen Zeit bis er halt oben ist...

Ich fische eine Rute in 3,15m und einem Wurfgewicht von 30-150gr. 
Das reicht vollkommen aus!!! Auch an stürmischen Tagen... 
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich hier natürlich nur von der Ostsee spreche...


Als Pilker empfehle ich dir Gewichte in 60-100 gr , wobei ich eigentlich egal bei welchem Wetter 75gr Pilks benutze...
Als Pilk empfehle ich dir sämtliche Modelle des Herstellers "Kieler Blitz" , orange-silber ist eigentlich die Farbe die immer geht... Ansonsten vielleicht noch was in blau-silber oder schwarz-rot... 
das ist dann aber Geschmackssache, allerdings machst du bei rot/orange-Tönen selten etwas verkehrt.
Das gleiche gilt bei den Jiggs: gelber Kopf + rote, schwarz-rote , schwarze Jiggschwänze...

Am Besten Knotest du dir dann drei verschiedene Vorfachtypen, bzw. 2...
Einmal Solopilk...wenn sie überwiegend auf Pilk gehen
Einmal Pilk + 1Jigg... so fange ich den Tag immer an...
Einmal Pilk (mit oder ohne Drilling, meist ohne) + 2 Jiggs... wenn sie überwiegend auf Jiggs gehen...

Die Technik wie du angelst, guckst du dir dann einfach bei anderen Anglern ab... Die Angler die direkt an der Spitze oder am Heck stehen machen das meist nicht zum ersten Mal! 

Das sind natürlich nur meine Ansichten, aber ich bin damit bis jetzt wirklich sehr gut gefahren und ich fahre nicht selten mit dem Kutter raus...

Ich kann dir übrigens Laboe (MS Sirius) oder Heikendorf (Ms Forelle und MS Jan CUX) empfehlen... 
Über Heiligenhafen streiten sich die Gemüter, aber da musst du einfach mal rumfragen, welches der Schiffe am besten ist...Gibt hier auch irgendwo eine Umfrage dazu...

Ich hoffe, dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben und falls du noch irgendetwas wissen möchtest, stehe ich dir gern zur verfügung...


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Das finde ich nun sehr ausführlich vom Jig#6 
Im Zweifelsfalle frage doch mal deinen Onkel.


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für total übertrieben...
> Ich persönlich fische zwar auch mit 17er Fireline, aber nur, weil ich den direkteren Kontakt zum Köder, bzw. zum Fisch mag.
> Natürlich kannst du auch mit Mono angeln (ist aufgrund der Dehnung eigentlich auch besser für Neulinge, da dir mit Geflo öfters Fische ausschlitzen, gerade auch wenn du eine harte Rute hast) und du wirst keinen Stress mit deinen Nachbarn bekommen, warum auch??? *wo doch alle anderen auch mit Mono fischen (dann müssten ja auch alle anderen Probleme bekommen)...#d *
> 
> * Auch die Vorfachschnur von 5m sehe ich als total übertrieben an*, zwar habe ich auch 60er Vorfachschnur, allerdings sind die höchstens 1,5m



Hallo Jig,

ich angel auch mit max 1,5 m Vorfachschnur, außerdem stimme ich Dir fast überall zu.

Nur hier war die Anfrage: Beratung fürs erste Mal.

Da ist die Kutterrute nicht vorhanden.
Die Rutenspitze ev. nicht so weich, daß sie die Geflochtene problemlos abfedert.

Und meine Erfahrung auf Kuttern: 90 % der Angler angeln mit Geflochtener und mit den Anderen gibt es immer Probleme.


----------



## der_Jig (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Naja, wenn sein Onkel öfters rausfährt ist da ja vielleicht passendes Gerät vorhanden und wenn nicht, dann kauft er sich bestimmt was, denn er ist absoluter Neuling und hat dann normalerweise auch keine Gerät... Also, könnte er sich doch gleich ein gutes, für die Ostsee "perfektes" (muss ja nicht teuer sein) Geschirr zulegen...
Deine Ansichten über Mono und Geflo teile ich nicht so... Natürlich treibt die Mono mehr, da sie einen größeren Widerstand im Wasser hat, aber Mono ist für einen Anfänger schon besser... 
Naja, jeder wie er möchte, gell?


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Ansichten über Mono und Geflo teile ich nicht so... Natürlich treibt die Mono mehr, da sie einen größeren Widerstand im Wasser hat, aber Mono ist für einen Anfänger schon besser...
> Naja, jeder wie er möchte, gell?



Ich kann Dich gut verstehen.

Mit meinem Bruder Jan haben wir immer die Diskussion, wenn er mit Geflochtener angelt und einen Fisch verliert:

"Mit Mono" wäre es nicht passiert.

Ich angel mit der Zebco rhino offshore in 3,3 m und 17 er Fireline.
Bisher keine Fischverluste.

Aber bei etwas mehr Wind und einer Drift, die über den Bug oder das Heck geht, sind die Leute mit Mono oft über drei oder vier Ruten rübergetrieben.


----------



## Jungspunt (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Hallo und erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Leider muß ich bei vielen passen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nix verstehe. Jigg, Mono,stabiles Vorfach, mindestens 5 m aus 60 er Mono?????? Ich habe bei eBay diverse Angebote  für Ruten gefunden, nur weiß ich halt nicht was da gut ist.

Grüße


----------



## digital-kris (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				Jungspunt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Leider muß ich bei vielen passen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nix verstehe. Jigg, Mono,stabiles Vorfach, mindestens 5 m aus 60 er Mono?????? Ich habe bei eBay diverse Angebote für Ruten gefunden, nur weiß ich halt nicht was da gut ist.Grüße



Also: Eine wirklich gute Einsteigerrute ist die YAD Stonehill ab 2,70 Meter, siehe hier: http://www.yad-fishing.de/yad/DE/de/CONTENT.ART.data.asp?SESSION_ID=551449851788121644884423052005215958473882&VIEW=VIEW_ART&ART_KEY=213{104331806{00001

Die kostet ab 43 Euro, gibt es aber immer auch mal günstiger. 

Als Schnur nimm einfach monofile Angelschnur in der Stärke 0,35mm - 0,40mm, reicht für die Ostsee absolut. Geflochtene Schnur ist für Pilkanfänger eher nervig. Knote unten einen Wirbel dran und häng den Pilker ein. Kauf Dir einige Vorfachsysteme mit einem Arm für den Beifänger (Jig), kosten maximal zwei Euro pro Stück.

Als Rolle reicht anfangs eine starke Süßwasserrolle (vom Hecht/Zanderangeln). Nur nach dem Angeln auf See gut abspülen, sonst kommt der Rost. Wenn du dann öfter Hochseeangeln gehen willst, kauf DIr was Gutes!

Und um sich überkreuzende Schnüre und den Groll der "Profi"-Angler zu vermeiden, schaue Dir das Geschehen einfach kurz an, bevor Du den Pilker in die See wirfst. Der treibt nämlich mal vom Boot weg, mal zum Boot hin (jedenfalls wenn man an der Seite steht, was Anfänger fast immer tun). Das hängt davon ab, wie der Kapitän den Kutter in den Wind stellt (heißt dann Andrift oder Abdrift, je nachdem, ob der Pilker kommt oder wegtreibt). Dabei treibt er meist auch leicht nach rechts oder links. Also: Immer artig Obacht geben, dann schmeißt Dich auch niemand bei Tonne 5 von Bord.


----------



## Gast 1 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Das tut mir leid,

zuviele Infos für einen Neueinsteiger.

Mach einfach weiter und stelle eine Frage nach der Anderen.

Dann wird Dir garantiert geholfen. Versprochen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## der_Jig (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				digital-kris schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Eine wirklich gute Einsteigerrute ist die YAD Stonehill ab 2,70 Meter, siehe hier: http://www.yad-fishing.de/yad/DE/de/CONTENT.ART.data.asp?SESSION_ID=551449851788121644884423052005215958473882&VIEW=VIEW_ART&ART_KEY=213{104331806{00001
> 
> Die kostet ab 43 Euro, gibt es aber immer auch mal günstiger.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, dass dir damit sehr gut geholfen ist...
Gute VOrschläge und Erklärungen...

Ich hab dir hier noch mla was von der Dieter Eisele Homepage kopiert
ist natürlich ein wenig mit eigen Werbung gespickt, aber es wird alles sehr gut erklärt:

*Pilkangelei*

Das Pilkangeln Das bekannteste, beliebteste, schwerste und anstrengendste Meeresangeln ist zweifellos das Pilken. Wer hier die Grundregeln beherrscht, wird von Kutter oder kleinem Boot schnell erfolgreich sein. Das fängt schon bei der Auswahl des Gerätes an! Jeder Angler muss für sich das optimale herausfinden. 
Die Technologie hat sich in letzten Jahren enorm entwickelt. Bei der Entwicklung von modernen Pilkruten hat die Raumfahrttechnik massgeblichen Anteil. Enorme Schnellkraft, stabiles Rückgrat und superleichte Bauweise: Das ist nur dank der Verwendung hochmoderner Kohlefasern im Rutenbau möglich geworden. IM7 heisst die Zauberformel, mit der diese unglaublich leichten, aber dennoch kraftvollen Ruten hergestellt werden. 
Eine 3-Meter-Pilkrute braucht heute nur noch 300 Gramm zu wiegen, wobei ihr ideales Wurfgewicht zwischen 80 und 180 Gramm liegen sollte. Die Stationärrolle muss ein Fassungsvermögen von mindestens 100 Metern 0,60er monofiler Schnur haben. Ein grosser Spulendurchmesser, wie bei den Weitwurfspulen heute üblich, erlaubt auch vom Ostseekutter weite Würfe. Das Rollengetriebe sollte ordentlich robust sein. Mehrere Kugellager sorgen auch bei stärkerer Belastung für einen sicheren und ausgewogenen Lauf. Die ideale Schnurstärke liegt beim Pilken auf der Ostsee bei 0,30 bis 0,45 Millimetern, auf der Nordsee dürfen es ruhig 0,50 Millimeter sein. Die heutigen High-Tech-Schnüre erlauben uns, mit wesentlich dünneren Schnüren zu fischen als noch vor Jahren.






 Die ideale Pilkschnur ist nicht knüppelhart, sondern etwas weicher. So vermeiden wir die lästige Perückenbildung. Oft erleben wir, dass der Fisch unterwegs zum Kutter aussteigt und verlorengeht. Das liegt meist an zu harter Schnur, einer zu steifen Rute, die nicht nachfedert, und an einer falsch eingestellten Rollenbremse. 

*Technik des Pilkens*

So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig: das ist die sicherste Grundregel für die Wahl des richtigen Pilkergewichts. Leicht deshalb, damit der Köder verführerisch auf- und abtaumelt - schwer genug, damit wir immer Grundberührung haben. Denn 95 Prozent aller Dorsche werden unmittelbar am Grund gefangen. Hier ist ihr bevorzugtes Jagdgebiet. Also müssen unsere Köder auch dorthin. 




*Pilken in Lee*

Wenn wir mit dem Rücken zum Wind stehen (in Lee), treibt das Boot auf Unseren ausgeworfenen Köder zu. Also müssen wir möglichst weit auswerfen, damit das Boot nicht gleich über den Pilker treibt! Nach dem Auswerfen lassen wir den Pilker bis zum Meeresgrund absinken! Jetzt schnell Schnur aufnehmen, bis Kontakt zum Pilker besteht; 1, 2 leichte Zupfer mit der Rute, dann den Köder wieder absinken lassen; die Schnur erneut einholen und wieder zupfen! So geht es weiter bis ans Boot (wenn noch kein Dorsch zugepackt hat). Zeigt die Schnur senkrecht unter der Rute ins Wasser, wird´s Zeit hochzukurbeln - sonst gibts Verhedderungen mit den Montagen der Angler von der anderen Kutterseite! Spätestens, wenn die Schnur schon unters Boot geht, sollte zügig eingeholt werden - der rauhe Schiffsrumpf oder gar die Schraube machen im schlimmsten Falle kurzen Prozess mit Ihrer Sehne!

*Pilken in Luv*

Wenn Du mit dem Gesicht zum Wind stehen (in Luv), brauchst Du nicht auszuwerfen, sondern einfach nur den Pilker zum Grund absinken lassen, denn das Schiff treibt nun vom Käder weg! Am Meeresboden angekommen, hauchen wir dem Pilker wieder mit 1, 2 Rutenzupfern Leben ein. Dann wieder Schnur nachgeben, bis Du wieder Grundberührung haben und erneut zupfen! Solltst Du aufgrund der Drift keinen Grundkontakt mehr bekommen, sofort einholen und den Pilker erneut an der Bordwand ablassen! Beim Zupfen geht es darum, den Pilker wie einen schwachen Beutefisch taumeln zu lassen. Bei starker Drift, hohem Seegang oder grosser Tiefe ist ein schlanker, gerader Pilker wie beispielsweise der Kattegat oder der Pearl Select von Vorteil. Er sinkt rasch zum Grund ab. Der Schnurbogen im Wasser wird dadurch nicht so gross, und Du kannst den Köder länger im fängigen Bereich halten.

*Der Biss*

Gebe beim Biss einen kurzen, kräftigen Ruck als Anhieb! Dann wird der Fisch wird mit dem sogenannten Pumpen gedrillt: Die Rute wird langsam, aber stetig nach oben gezogen und dann rasch nach unten geführt. Dabei wird jetzt die Schnur eingeholt. Da manchmal richtige Brocken anbeissen, sollte die Rollenbremse immer richtig eingestellt sein. Wenn Du die Schnur mit der Hand eben noch von der Rolle ziehen können, ist die richtige Einstellung gefunden! 





Das Pumpen darf nicht zu heftig sein! Dorsche haben weiche Mäuler und der Drilling kann bei zu harter Belastung ausschlitzen. Den Fisch an der Oberfläche niemals halb aus dem Wasser heben! Er wird sich mit einigen Schlägen der Schwanzflosse schnell wieder verabschieden! Kleinere Exemplare bis 4 Pfund werden an Deck gehoben, grössere gegafft. Gegafft wird ausschliesslich hinter den Kiemen. Besser und waidgerechter sind aber Kescher oder Schwanzschlingen (Tailer).




*Die Montage*






 Wie schon erwähnt, liegen die optimalen Hauptschnurstärken zwischen 0,30 und 0,50 Millimetern. Nun treibt ein Kutter selten genau mit der Welle. Er driftet entweder nach achtern oder voraus. Dadurch wird auch meist schräg zum Schiff geangelt. Bei vielen Anglern an Bord ist es deshalb hilfreich, eine gut sichtbare Schnur (fluoreszierend) zu fischen. So verlierst Du Deine Schnur nicht so leicht aus den Augen und haben eine bessere Kontrolle.
Ans Ende der Hauptschnur kommt ein seewasserfester, stabiler Karabinerwirbel, in den das Vorfach mit dem Pilker eingehängt wird. An einen Seitenarm wird noch ein Beifänger montiert, entweder mit einem Springerknoten oder einem eingeschlauften Drahtseitenarm. Oft kommen hier Twister-Jigs in allen Formen und Farben zum Einsatz. Rot und Schwarz sind dabei die gängigsten Farben. Aber auch Dorschfliegen und Gummimakks bringen gute Erfolge. An manchen Tagen gehen die Dorsche fast nur auf Beifänger. Dann fischen wir mit einer reinen Twister-Montage: über ein Birnenblei von 100 Gramm (je nach Drift mehr oder weniger) schalten wir 2 Twister. Leicht über Grund gezupft, ist diese Montage an solchen "Beifänger-Tagen" nicht zu schlagen. 

Die fängigsten Pilker sind rot oder blau mit schimmernder Reflexfolie. Einen Patentpilker, der immer fängt, gibt es jedoch nicht. Tagesfarbe und -form muss jeder Angler je nach Wind, Strömung, Wetter und Licht für sich herausfinden. Mal ist Rot der Knaller, an anderen Tagen stehen die Bartelträger eher auf Gelb oder Silber. Ein Sprichwort sagt: "Wenn das Wetter nicht nach ihm oder ihr ist, beissen die Dorsche auf Gold!" 
Beim Pilken ist abgucken nicht nur erlaubt, sondern fang-entscheidend. Bleibt Dir anfangs der Erfolg verwehrt, werfe einen Blick auf die Köderfarben der erfolgreicheren Angler. Ein Farbwechsel bringt Dir dann garantiert mehr Fische. Allerdings kann am nächsten Tag der Top-Pilker des Vortages bei den Räubern schon nicht mehr "in" sein.
Unsere Erfahrung zeigt: Dorsche sind launische und wählerische Gesellen. Nicht immer ist die Farbe des Pilkers oder Beifängers entscheidend, sondern die Lockwirkung des Drillings. Phosphorüberzogene Haken sind dann manchmal enorm fängig. Aber auch Zopfdrillinge (Oktopus-Imitationen) in verschiedenen Farben mit Plättchen in rot oder mit Folie können beissentscheidend sein. Neben einem guten Feeling gehört zum Erfolg auf jeden Fall ein gut bestückter Angelkasten. Die Hakengrösse sollte nicht zu klein gewählt werden. Mit Drillingen der Grösse 3/0 liegen wir in Ost- und Nordsee richtig. Dorsche sind echte Grossmäuler - ein kleiner Drilling schlitzt schneller aus.
In der Nordsee steht der Dorsch öfter in grossen Schwärmen. Ein Tintenfisch-Paternoster über dem 200-Gramm-Pilker, denn hier herrscht oft härterer Strom, kann dann Doubletten oder gar Tripletten bescheren. 

*Die Pilker *

Je öfter wir zum Pilken fahren, machen wir die Erfahrung, dass bei unterschiedlichen Bedingungen wie Wassertiefe,Drift, Wellengang, Luftdruck, Wassertemperatur usw. unsere Pilker sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen müssen, um die geliebten Schuppenträger reichlich über die Planken hieven zu können. 
Für alle diese unterschiedlichen Bedingungen haben wir Pilker entwickelt. Hier die Top 4 unter den verschiedenen Pilkertypen: 
Der Select-Pilker: der Taumler, der 20% der Fische bereits beim Absinken fängt.

Der Pro-Select-Pilker: der schnelle Dauerläufer, immer am Fisch, in verführerischer Aktion.

Der Pearl-Select-Pilker: der Schnellste, der kopflastig immer als erster am Fisch ist.

Der Power-Select-Pilker: der Überflieger, ein Alleskönner, vom Light-Pilken, Zocken, Belly-Boat-Fischen, sogar für den Barsch unwiderstehlich. Der Alleskönner, der schon bei geringsten Zupfern verführerisch spielt.


----------



## Nauke (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Hallo, #h 

erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mein Tipp,

schließ dich mit dem Onkel deiner Freundin kurz, sag ihm ehrlich wieviel
Ahnung du vom Hochseeangeln hast, und wenn er ein richtiger Angler ist
bekommst du alle Hilfe plus Gerät. #h


----------



## Jungspunt (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für weitere Antworten.
@digital-kris 
schau mal bitte ob das ok ist: *Carbon Spinrute YAD Stonehill 2,7mtr 30-60g Neu&günstig*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56739&item=7157345659&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

*4x 150 m PREDATOR „Strong“ Monofile Angelschnur im Set*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81469&item=7158169091&rd=1

*QUANTUM HYPERCAST PR 450 FD / PR 850 FD > PILKEN *
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7133523192&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores

@Nauke

das ist auch möglich, aber ich wollte mich halt gut vorbereiten. Da er weiß, dass ich Null Ahnung habe wollte ich halt auch sein Gesicht sehen, wenn ich eine gute Ausrüstung vorweisen kann |kopfkrat


----------



## Böx (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Hi! die Rute ist nix fürs Pilken

Schau dir vielleicht mal besser die an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56733&item=7157698090&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Die Schnur würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe bekommst du da 4 Spulen a 150m. 150m sind zu wenig für die Rolle in der Grösse . Hol dir am besten ne 300m Spule 0,35mm Schnur damit bekommst du auch die Rolle voll.

Zur Rolle kann ich nix sagen. Rein von den technischen Daten passts eigentlich.


----------



## Chris7 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Jungspunt, kauf Deine Erstausrüstung NICHT bei eBay!!!  #d    Du hast keine Chance gutes von schlechtem Material zu unterscheiden. Im Moment fehlt Dir einfach noch die Erfahrung dazu. Später, wenn Du beim Pilken bleibst, Dich damit vertraut gemacht hast und viele Infos über Technik und Material gesammelt hast, dann kannst Du bei eBay sicherlich das eine oder andere Schnäpchen machen.

Aber JETZT... gehe zu einem Händler Deines Vertrauens und laß Dir verschiedene Sachen zeigen. Nimm sie in die Hand und vertrau auf die Empfehlungen des Händlers. Ist er ein Guter, dann bekommst Du Material, an dem Du noch viele Ausfahrten Spaß dran hast! 

Vielleicht schreibst Du auch mal, ob und wie viel Erfahrung Du schon beim Angeln sammeln konntest. Es fällt uns dann leichter Dir irgendwelche Tips zu geben.


----------



## Gast 1 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Langsam fange ich an, darüber nachzudenken, mein Geschirr gegen die hier Angebotenen zu tauschen.#c#c

Leider bin ich aber mit meinen Angeln sehr zufrieden, zumal ich damit Fische fange.#d#d#d

Ich denke jetzt an die Eingangsfrage

und kann mich auf jeden Fall den Vorschlägen der Vorposter über den "Onkel" anschließen.#6#6

Im Moment kann ich nur empfehlen:

Jeder Kutter hat "fängiges Gerät" im Verleih.  Einfach mal probieren.
(oder Onkel fragen)


----------



## darth carper (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

Als Beifänger würde ich noch ein Glas Berkley Gulp Tauwurm mitnehmen. Mit diesen habe ich gerade auf meiner Dänemarkfahrt alle anderen Beifängerfarben ausgefischt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beifänger würde ich noch ein Glas Berkley Gulp Tauwurm mitnehmen. Mit diesen habe ich gerade auf meiner Dänemarkfahrt alle anderen Beifängerfarben ausgefischt.



na ja ob diese investition bei nem anfänger sein muß?
die normalen beifänger tuns immer!
würde da lieber noch 15-20 wattis mitnehmen(gibts ja in den meisten läden),
die ab und zu in der abdrift mit einem 2 haken-system gehalten geht auch ganz gut,und ist nich anstrengend(für das eine bier am tag ideal!! :q )
vorfächer gibts da ja auch genug für!


----------



## digital-kris (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*



			
				Jungspunt schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal bitte ob das ok ist: *Carbon Spinrute YAD Stonehill 2,7mtr 30-60g Neu&günstig*
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56739&item=7157345659&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



30-60 Gramm ist ein bisschen wenig, ich würde sie wenn in 50-100 oder schwerer nehmen. 

Schließe mich aber grundsätzlich an, dass Du im Angelgeschäft nachfragen solltest (lass Dir nur nichts Teures aufschwatzen).

Rolle ist okay, Schnur würde ich im Angelladen kaufen und aufspulen lassen.


----------



## Jungspunt (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

werde mal schauen was für Anglergeschäfte in meiner Nähe überhaupt sind.
Bin per PN angeschrieben worden mit der Frage ob ich überhaupt einen Angelschein hätte. Den habe ich natürlich nicht und der Onkel meiner Freundin hat auch noch nichts erwähnt diesbezüglich. Wäre ja schade, wenn das Vorraussetzung wäre.;+


----------



## JonasH (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bitte um Beratungshilfe für Dorschfischen*

ALso ich war gestern zum ersten mal auf Hochsee (vom VErein aus) und kann nur sagen das ich (auch halt als völliger neuling) mit Geflochtener besser klar gekommen bin, meine Rute hatte Mono, habe dann eine Drift mit ner anderen Rute gefischt, die Geflochtene hatte und mit ist keiner ausgeschlitzt was bei der Mono häufig vorkam... leider!
Zum Angelschein, ja du brauchst einen, (soweit ich das weiß) aber wir wurden gestern nciht KOntrolliert... zum Glück, hatte meinen nämlich vergessen!


----------

